# Hilton Head Restaurants



## wrkirt (Apr 4, 2006)

Will arrive HHI April 9, can almost feel it, will be staying at our favorite resort, Grand Ocean. We have been visiting HHI for over 20 years and need to branch out in our restaurant selections, we tend to always go back to Old Oyster factory, pizza at Gieuseppis (Sp) and a lunch or dinner at Hincheys. We like moderate prices and are not into foo foo dinners with lots of frills. We will definetely go to Bonefish to see if its as good as our local one.
Any suggestions to help us break from our mold would be greatly appreciated. Keep in mind that our 16 year old son has an appetite that is in gear all hours he is not sleeping. We love all kinds of foods, mexican, italian, seafood.
Thanks to all who reply.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 5, 2006)

*places to eat*

We love the Santa Fe Cafe which is off of Rt. 278.. great menu for lunch or dinner and a casual atmosphere...also liked Charlies for lunch, very French provincial feel but casual too. Also always love Signes Bakery for a quick bite to eat.. lots of good desserts to choose from and if you want, take out... the Wexford Cafe is very good also.. British Pub is fun, there is a gelato place right in Wexford also...your son may like that !!Have you been to Truffles or to Redfish ?? We usually do lunches so its nice to see the atmosphere and get a taste at a lot less cost than dinner. Also like Aunt Chiladas.... ( you can see we like to eat !!!) Brunch is also good at the Boathouse. Have fun exploring new places ! If you are golfers, go to the Heritage Clubhouse and have lunch...


----------



## Janette (Apr 5, 2006)

Charlie's Crab and Red Fish both have good early bird dinners for under $15. Harold's diner on 278 has a great hamburger and is an interesting hole-in-the-wall place. We will be home all next week. We love to show folks around Sun City and also enjoy walking the beach at GO as we are owners there.


----------



## toni3063 (Apr 5, 2006)

Marley's just past the circle on the way to Sea Pines is our favorite.  Cafe Europa, for the $14.95 early bird specials 5pm-6pm (very nice selection of specials), at Harbour Town by the lighthouse.  The Smokehouse across from Coligny.  San Miguels at Shelter Cove.  The Sea Shack off Pope Road (no frills restaurant - where the locals go for seafood).  And our favorite for breakfast and lunch is Harold's Diner by the Exxon station, across the road and a little north of Shelter Cove (closes at 3pm and wouldn't recommend for small children due to the limited seating at the counter and the 4 - 2 tops).  The burgers are well worth the verbal abuse from Chuck  .


----------



## RumpleMom (Apr 6, 2006)

We like Mellow Mushroom for pizza,  Skillets for a hearty breakfast, Nick's Steak and Seafood for a large portion of King crab legs


----------



## Jestjoan (Apr 6, 2006)

http://www.sallys-place.com/food/dining_directory/north_america/hilton_head.htm


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 6, 2006)

No foo foo dinenrs for us either. Red Fish and Truffles have nice prices for luncheons. Aunt Chiladas,Wild Wings and Sticky Fingers are casual fares and reasonable prices. There are many early bird specials in the risland restaurant guide and they beat restaurant.com certificates IMHO.


----------



## boggie (Apr 9, 2006)

*HHI Restaurants, any other sugestions?*

We will be there in 2 weeks and I will print out this thread of suggestions to bring with us, so please keep the suggestions coming.  We will be staying at Ocean Cove in Plametto Dunes if that makes a difference.  Would appreciate suggestions for breakfast, lunch, dinner and entertaining bars for drinks and appetizers.

Is it warm enough for the beach and pool yet??   Can't wait!!!!

Boggie


----------



## Janette (Apr 9, 2006)

We are a little cool today, high 60's. It will warm back up to upper 70's by the end of the week. The ocean and unheated pools are too cool for me right now but compared to the Maine water temps, they are warm. We were in the high 80's and even hit 90 last week but that is not normal. I just went for a walk and it is beautiful today.


----------



## labguides (Apr 9, 2006)

We are going to Hilton Head -- Marriott Barony Beach late in April. This is our first trip to that area.
We are not golfers. What do you suggest we do?
It sounds like there are tons of good restaurants, which we will enjoy.
We want to go to Savannah one day.


Mindy in southern CA


----------



## Janette (Apr 9, 2006)

Take nice beach walks. Spend a day going to Beaufort and old town Bluffton. There are unique art-craft shops in old town Bluffton. Have lunch at Squat and Gobble in Bluffton.  You can take a carriage ride through Beaufort to get the history of the town. Beaufort has been voted the best small town in which to retire. Spend a day in Sea Pines plantation. Harbor Town is a nice place to have lunch and brouse through the shops or sit in rockers and just watch the boats and water. There is also a nature preserve in Sea Pines as well as Pinckney Island (right as you cross the bridges onto the island). Sit by the beach and read a good book. Coligny Plaza is a nice outdoor shopping area that has places you can sit and people watch. Take some type of boat trip to get out on the water. There are some nice ones from Shelter Cove. A trip to Savannah will also be enjoyable this time of year. Lunch at Mrs. Wilkes in Savannah would be wonderful but you have to stand in line to wait to be seated. You could always visit me as my husband and I love to  have Tuggers visit our home in Sun City. E-mail me if you have any questions. We can give you directions and give you hints as to when to come on and off the island(traffic can be a nightmare). Just be prepared to relax and enjoy the beauty of the low country. Barony has a nice indoor pool and a heated outdoor pool so float the week away.


----------



## jd2601 (Apr 10, 2006)

We are at Grande Ocean this week.  Wow! what a beautiful resort.  Our unit is an ocean view.  Looking over all the trees and the pool is a very nice view of the ocean.  This is one of the nicest units we have stayed in about 4 years of timesharing.  This is our first visit to this resort.  We purchased last year resale, after a week stay at Waterside.

We tried Italian Ice from a shop in Wexford shopps.  What a hit with the family.

I took the boys to Savannah for a ghost walk last night.  It was lots of fun!   On the ride back from Savannah in the rental minivan.  We were on the highway.  No one was sitting in passenger rear seat and the automatic door opened while I was driving 60 mph.  We laughed and decided one of the ghosts got out of the van.

I hope things do not get overly crowded the rest of the week with the Verizon Classic.  Grande Ocean is so nice you feel like you are by yourself.  I am sure it is plenty full, just laid out so nice you do not notice others.

Hope the rest of the week stays nice.  We want to hit early bird special at Redfish, bike on the ocean, and enjoy the resort.


----------



## jkweber (Apr 10, 2006)

Go to Captain Woody's on Hilton Head for the absolute BEST grouper sandwich on the planet. (It is in the phone book). Just a little hole in the wall place, but the portions are HUGE, and the prices very reasonable.  There are two kinds of grouper sandwich, the grouper melt and the regular grouper sandwich.  We much preferred the regular grouper sandwich without all the gooey cheese.  A local told us about this place.  They come with your choice of sides, but the spiced fries are awfully good...


----------



## debely (Apr 10, 2006)

toni3063 said:
			
		

> Marley's just past the circle on the way to Sea Pines is our favorite.  Cafe Europa, for the $14.95 early bird specials 5pm-6pm (very nice selection of specials), at Harbour Town by the lighthouse.  The Smokehouse across from Coligny.  San Miguels at Shelter Cove.  The Sea Shack off Pope Road (no frills restaurant - where the locals go for seafood).  And our favorite for breakfast and lunch is Harold's Diner by the Exxon station, across the road and a little north of Shelter Cove (closes at 3pm and wouldn't recommend for small children due to the limited seating at the counter and the 4 - 2 tops).  The burgers are well worth the verbal abuse from Chuck  .


We LOVE Harold's Diner.  Tons of food, great burgers, fries, etc but be sure you order properly or you will be yelled at by Chuck (though that is part of the fun).  My son and nephews loved it and can't wait to go back this year.


----------



## boggie (Apr 10, 2006)

JD2601,  

can you tell me a little about the ghost tour?   Was it worth it for adults?  Did you do anything else in Savannah while there?  Any suggestions on what to do or where to eat in Savannah?  We may do a day trip there while at HHI in 2 weeks.

Thanks 

Boggie


----------



## Janette (Apr 10, 2006)

Our neighborhood did a ghost tour that was in a bus for halloween. It was lots of fun for adults. Savannah is full of ghosts. There are lots of good places to eat around River Street.


----------



## jme (Apr 11, 2006)

Darn! Sorry I missed your post. We just RETURNED from HHI ....April 2-9, Grande Ocean/oceanfront, and the week was beautiful .....but of course that was one of my requests when we booked. Actually we were there because we are from Augusta, Ga., and there happens to be a little golf tournament in my home towm that week, so we rent our home out and take a vacation.....what a terrible thing.... and this week (yep, i'm back home) is the Heritage Golf tournament at HHI. As for restaurants, I have posted so many times I feel like the whole world should already know, but there are truly so many great restaurants there that it's a breeze ('scuse the beach lingo) to pick a winner. There are over 200 restaurants there, and at least 20 "can't miss's".  Some have been mentioned. My list would include : Santa Fe, Marley's Island Grill, Crazy Crab/Harbour Town (have found it consistently better than Old Oyster Factory), Cafe Europa (breakfast, lunch, or dinner---all awesome), Charlie's L'Etoile Verte (maybe THE best place on the island---adult/bistro/fine food), Bonefish (reservations!!!!!) , Red Fish, Catch 22, Sunset Grill, Truffles, Skillets (breakfast), Westin Hotel's evening seafood buffet---great! And you'll need a designated driver after THAT dessert table.....and many more....there's a new one, not yet tried my us, called Hemingway's near Palmetto Bay area (owned by Marley's, so it must be good) I'll be interested to know. I would AVOID anything at South Beach....only about a <25% satisfactory rate, from those who have reported (long wait, mediocre service, less-than-mediocre food, if not downright disappointing.) Anyway, as for HHI in general, Enjoy...we'll be back there in June for 3 consecutive weeks! :whoopie: I aslo requested beautiful sunny weather for those weeks, so anyone going..."you're welcome!"  Marty (jme)


----------



## jd2601 (Apr 11, 2006)

I enjoyed the ghost tour quite abit.  It was a walking tour, there are many versions, trolley, carriage, I even saw one go by that was a hurst (? spelling) cut off with passengers in chairs.  Our guide told us everything was truthful.

Lots of history, Sears kit house, walls with broken bottles before barb wire, hotel history, fires, and diseases that went through Savannah.

Boys, 13 and 15 yrs old complained about it.  When we got back and had company they went through almost every story.  I would recommend tour.


----------



## ringlese (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi,

Just read your tug message and found it interesting. We just bought in Sun City and are waiting for our house to be built,it will be a second home for us. We have 4 timeshares including Barony in HH. We will be in HH the end of Ap staying with friend at Barony, plan to visit Sun City and see if they have started our house. Maybe we can meet, email me at k.inglese@att.net. 
Ruth


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 30, 2006)

My picture trail (see Hilton Head) tells about a lot of the restaurants with pictures.


----------



## cissy (Apr 30, 2006)

For Italian, I love Fratellos.  River Street Grille in Savannah is great too.  If you have a free day, I would recommend a trip to Charleston (just over a two hour drive). Take a carriage ride through the historic district, shop in the Rainbow Market, and sit on the swings on the pier.


----------



## jme (May 2, 2006)

cissy said:
			
		

> For Italian, I love Fratellos.  River Street Grille in Savannah is great too.  If you have a free day, I would recommend a trip to Charleston (just over a two hour drive). Take a carriage ride through the historic district, shop in the Rainbow Market, and sit on the swings on the pier.




Trip to Charleston (or second choice: Savannah) is an excellent idea....even at 2 hours away. It's worth the half-day trip.  The Battery area is beautiful and historic, too. The old southern homes are unique, and some can be walked into for a tour (do it if you can).  My passion, tho,  is perusing the antique shops on King Street, after eating breakfast at Baker's Cafe (on King St.), then walking thru the old slave market to look at the local artisans' crafts. The baskets are handmade by the locals, and you can sit there and watch them. It's amazing. Tons of great restaurants in Charleston !!!! A carriage ride thru the historic district is a must, and the gardens alongside the old historic homes are one-of-a-kind. You'll see them constantly in magazines of all sorts. I like Charleston over Savannah, altho Sav. is closer. Charleston is listed in the "top 3 destination cities" in the U.S. ....did anyone know that? Sav. is smaller and less grand, altho it's popular too. If you have to choose, choose Charleston.  But why not both? I honestly think those trips may be the highlight of the vacation! Then you can chill at HHI, which is why it was invented! God knew what He was doing in forming that gorgeous little island. So, start now and let's all say together...."Ya'll" ..."Ya'll"...."Ya'll" ...Ya'll enjoy. And don't forget to add a side of grits and bacon, or toast and jelly, at Baker's Cafe....along with the fantastic coffee and pastries   Marty (jme)


----------



## Steve (May 2, 2006)

We just came back from Hilton Head Island.  Had a wonderful stay at Grande Ocean!

Regarding restaurants:

Our biggest disappointment was the Crazy Crab.  None of the entrees were good.  We were quite surprised at the poor food quality, and I would not recommend this restaurant.

On the other hand, we were pleasantly surprised by the Wreck of the Salty Dog at South Beach Marina.  The service was lousy, but the food was excellent.  I would go there again for the food (and the atmosphere)...just be prepared for slow and inconsistent service.

A couple of other places we enjoyed were Truffles and Skillets.  

Steve


----------

